# all dp symptoms AND additional ones not talked about



## tatianaG (Mar 10, 2013)

I have all of the "normal" symptoms of dp. I do however have some other strange very scary and debilitating symptoms as well. I'm a 21 yr old female in the US and it all stared about a year ago when I was through some severely traumatic prolonged stress from family to work issues and now It is to the point were I can barely get through a day of work I blieve the neon lights play a big part. I feel so out of it and foggy at work that people are always asking me if I'm OK or if I'm sick or angry. It feels like it takes all of my energy to even get through it. I hate looking people in the eye. They don't nessicarily seen "far away" its just very uncomfortable. Idk how to explain it any better than that. My moods shift from (rarely) hyper to my normal agitated stressed TENSE sad blank slelf. I feel like I'm going crazy. My bf tells me I'm crazy and everything is in my head. I noticed an interesting thing when a doctor quickly chalked it up to depression and gave me cymbalta. I only took one that was enough. When I woke up the next day the symptoms were SO INTENSE I couldn't even think of focus my eyes. So I feel so alone the docs give u poison and my man thinks I'm crazy. Some out of the normal symptoms are these
Severe vision distortions. Seeing trails behind EVERYTHIng like simply putting a cup up to my lips or smoking a cigarette the sun is so bright I have to squint and lights and colors very intense. I see blotjes and lines that are complely random in shape and pattern. A lot of lines in neon blue or purple. It is very destracting and distressing. 
Its to the point that i cry over any little thing and feel like my life is simply flying by. I don't feel engaged at all. I've found myself just wanting to stay at home and sleep all the time . I don't know what to do I need some help . anyone have the vision issues? Any responses would b so helpful to relive some stress!


----------



## ChrisChampion (Mar 6, 2013)

I have those same vision problems....eye doctors do nothing. This is my 3rd time going through a bad episode of DP/DR the vision usually gets better when the DP/DR gets better. Although they never went away completely bright and florescent lighting are the worst.


----------



## ChrisChampion (Mar 6, 2013)

Importantly, don't feel alone it scares me too. We just have to keep pushing forward. Lexapro seemed to help me the first couple times.


----------



## tatianaG (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank u and I DEFFINATLY have hddp. No doubt in my mind. It helps me relax to know I'm not gonna die and I'm not crazy. Just now need to learn how to deal with this. Any coping techniques? And will I ever be better or will this ruin my life


----------

